# buying locusts



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been looking to buy locusts and the cheapest so far is www.petclubuk.com has anyone used these before


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

prices are ok, but take into account p&p and they are just like everyone else


----------



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

P+P is free


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I just checked out of curiosity, without joining as a member the postage for 1 tub of crickets came out at 1.18. So is P&P free for members?


----------



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

im sorry it was this site Live Foods Direct ive been looking at that many


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

I emailed those guys asking if I could visit them to film some footage of the "domestication" of insects for a short film we were making at uni........they never replied


----------



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have orded 120 in pre pack containers of 40 for £12.62


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm lucky a shop about 1 hour away from me sells 40-50 medium locusts for £2.30  the prices on those sites are ridicolous


----------

